# Il matrimonio sui social



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

Periodo di sposi. Home di facebook invasa da testimonianze di matrimoni. Rifletto.

Si parte dalla foto con la maglietta con su scritto "keep calm e manca un mese al mio matrimonio", passando per l'addio al celibato/nubilato ormai sempre più in stile american, come da trasmissioni a tema in tv, si arriva all'ultima maglietta con keep calm e domani mi sposo per esplodere all'alba del fatidico giorno. E lì c'è lo scatenamento totale: da quando la sposa è in mutande che fa la prima pipì del giorno, fino allo stremo dell'ultimo atto, foto dell'abito adagiato su una poltrona, è tutto online. E parlo di persone che non sono neanche tra i miei contatti, che non ho mai visto in vita mia, ma che tramite altri, amici di amici, mi appaiono. Bene, niente di male, ognuno della sua vita fa quel che crede. 


Il sunto è che tutto ciò mi fa tristezza, ma non riesco a capire perchè. Mi sono detta che sono invidiosa perchè ai miei tempi tutto ciò non c'era o perchè vorrei riavere quell'entusiasmo pulito di chi crede in qualcosa, ma non mi quadra. Ho pensato anche che in molti casi tutto quanto finirà in una bolla di sapone a carne e coltelli dopo un paio d'anni visto che le separazioni, specie di giovani, si sprecano. Ma non è detto, ci saranno famiglie felici, no? Oppure finiscono tutti, prima o poi, nel tritacarne delle corna? 

A voi che effetto fanno i matrimoni altrui? Ne siete felici di default oppure già vi prefigurate scenari visti e rivisti un milione di volte nella vita reale e su questi schermi? 


Mi sa che sto invecchiando. Malamente


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Più c'è festa, più provo tristezza.

Invece per ogni unione civile gay mi commuovo. Come due minuti fa nel regionale Lazio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più c'è festa, più provo tristezza.
> 
> Invece per ogni unione civile gay mi commuovo. Come due minuti fa nel regionale Lazio.



Allora non sono un'aliena.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2016)

Mi commuovo ancora. In realtà vedo cose e ripenso che 20 anni fa non avevo avuto quella idea e me ne dispiaccio. Invidio in senso buono l'indossare quell'abito e rivivere quelle emozioni
Piango a ogni matrimonio. 
Vero é che ogni volta penso se almeno loro riusciranno a essere sereni fino s che morte non li separi


----------



## Martoriato (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più c'è festa, più provo tristezza.
> 
> Invece per ogni unione civile gay mi commuovo. Come due minuti fa nel regionale Lazio.


Idem su tutta la linea.
Per quelli che si sposano poi mi domando veramente perche' ci sia gente che ancora lo voglia fare,ma parla uno che tutto avrebbe dovuto fare fuorche' sposarsi,ergo auguri e figli maschi e un sincero augurio che duri per sempre.


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi commuovo ancora. In realtà vedo cose e ripenso che 20 anni fa non avevo avuto quella idea e me ne dispiaccio. Invidio in senso buono l'indossare quell'abito e rivivere quelle emozioni
> Piango a ogni matrimonio.
> Vero é che ogni volta penso se almeno loro riusciranno a essere sereni fino s che morte non li separi


A me pare un'ipocrisia intollerabile indossare l'abito bianco in chiesa da parte , per esempio, di chi non crede in niente ma cede alla consuetudine, alla tradizione, alle abitudini. Mi pare una messa in scena, una finzione, una festa come tante altre come se non ci si rendesse conto della portata del passo che si sta facendo.Fuochi d'artificio sul nulla nella maggior parte dei casi. Giro di denaro mostruoso tra regali, viaggi di nozze, case allestite chè manco i principi di Torlonia, le firme pure per il tappetino del lavelo e poi pluff. Tutto si riduce a lamentele, tradimenti reciproci etc etc.

Il matrimonio a tempo ci vuole, che dopo 5 anni, per esempio, decade o continua se lo si sceglie.


----------



## ologramma (17 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me pare un'ipocrisia intollerabile indossare l'abito bianco in chiesa da parte , per esempio, di chi non crede in niente ma cede alla consuetudine, alla tradizione, alle abitudini. Mi pare una messa in scena, una finzione, una festa come tante altre come se non ci si rendesse conto della portata del passo che si sta facendo.Fuochi d'artificio sul nulla nella maggior parte dei casi. Giro di denaro mostruoso tra regali, viaggi di nozze, case allestite chè manco i principi di Torlonia, le firme pure per il tappetino del lavelo e poi pluff. Tutto si riduce a lamentele, tradimenti reciproci etc etc.
> 
> Il matrimonio a tempo ci vuole, che dopo 5 anni, per esempio, decade o continua se lo si sceglie.


e dai così mi smonti , io ero presissimo dalla cerimonia che mi dicevano che avevo una faccia seria non da funerale ma ero consapevole di quello che facevo .
Vero del giro di denaro ma tanto mica ho pagato io ci sono stati i miei e i suoi genitori a fare tutto , compreso pranzo luculliano e viaggio di nozze e non eravamo benestanti  ci hanno voluto dare una mano.
Poi la cosa è iniziata nel migliore dei modi , sicuro della sua fedeltà io invece ho inciampato dopo svariati anni per l'esattezza più di trenta , lamentele solo da parte mia per la solita questione  , non fatemela ripetere che già se ci penso sto male , per le altre cose andiamo d'amore e d'accordo quindi e dai siamo ottimisti ci sono coppie che non si sono tradite e non sono felici perchè litigano di continuo diciamo che la durata è una incognita così non siamo negativi al massimo.:up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Idem su tutta la linea.
> Per quelli che si sposano poi mi domando veramente perche' ci sia gente che ancora lo voglia fare,ma parla uno che tutto avrebbe dovuto fare fuorche' sposarsi,ergo auguri e figli maschi e un sincero augurio che duri per sempre.


Me lo chiedo anch'io 

Poi ricordo di quando ero giovine e di quanto fossi convinta di fare chissà che sposandomi e capisco. Ma col senno di poi davvero pare un massacro; cioè vedi gente che si butta dal burrone col sorriso sulle labbra e non puoi fermarla. Triste. :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai così mi smonti , io ero presissimo dalla cerimonia che mi dicevano che avevo una faccia seria non da funerale ma ero consapevole di quello che facevo .
> Vero del giro di denaro ma tanto mica ho pagato io ci sono stati i miei e i suoi genitori a fare tutto , compreso pranzo luculliano e viaggio di nozze e non eravamo benestanti  ci hanno voluto dare una mano.
> Poi la cosa è iniziata nel migliore dei modi , sicuro della sua fedeltà io invece ho inciampato dopo svariati anni per l'esattezza più di trenta , lamentele solo da parte mia per la solita questione  , non fatemela ripetere che già se ci penso sto male , per le altre cose andiamo d'amore e d'accordo quindi e dai siamo ottimisti ci sono coppie che non si sono tradite e non sono felici perchè litigano di continuo diciamo che la durata è una incognita così non siamo negativi al massimo.:up:






:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

*Dopotutto*

Benché abbia la stessa disillusione di molti, trovo che rifiutare il matrimonio sia segno di grande sfiducia mancanza di impegno e assunzione di responsabilità.


----------



## Spot (17 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Periodo di sposi. Home di facebook invasa da testimonianze di matrimoni. Rifletto.
> 
> Si parte dalla foto con la maglietta con su scritto "keep calm e manca un mese al mio matrimonio", passando per l'addio al celibato/nubilato ormai sempre più in stile american, come da trasmissioni a tema in tv, si arriva all'ultima maglietta con keep calm e domani mi sposo per esplodere all'alba del fatidico giorno. E lì c'è lo scatenamento totale: da quando la sposa è in mutande che fa la prima pipì del giorno, fino allo stremo dell'ultimo atto, foto dell'abito adagiato su una poltrona, è tutto online. E parlo di persone che non sono neanche tra i miei contatti, che non ho mai visto in vita mia, ma che tramite altri, amici di amici, mi appaiono. Bene, niente di male, ognuno della sua vita fa quel che crede.
> 
> ...


Chiedo se c'è l'open bar.
Augurandomi che non sia una di quelle fuffe a fine festa dove non ti danno neanche il tempo di arrivare a metà del primo courvoisier.

Edit: ah, ops, sui social.. no, sui social non ci presto attenzione in realtà


----------



## Martoriato (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché abbia la stessa disillusione di molti, trovo che rifiutare il matrimonio sia segno di grande sfiducia mancanza di impegno e *assunzione di responsabilità*.


Le responsabilita' nei confronti dell'altra persona le assumo o non le assumo a seconda se sono o non sono una persona responsabile,idem per la questione dell'impegno. 
Chi affida la propria sicurezza ad una firma su un pezzo di carta che alla fine in caso di problemi serve solo a trasformare l'uomo in un bancomat farebbe bene a rivedere le proprie priorita' esisenziali. La mia compagna mi ha gia' manifestato l'idea di volersi sposare ma visto quello che mi sta facendo passare la mia ex moglie credo che dovra' aspettare ancora molto. A parte che prima devo ancora divorziare e chissa' quando ci riusciro'...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Le responsabilita' nei confronti dell'altra persona le assumo o non le assumo a seconda se sono o non sono una persona responsabile,idem per la questione dell'impegno.
> Chi affida la propria sicurezza ad una firma su un pezzo di carta che alla fine in caso di problemi serve solo a trasformare l'uomo in un bancomat farebbe bene a rivedere le proprie priorita' esisenziali. La mia compagna mi ha gia' manifestato l'idea di volersi sposare ma visto quello che mi sta facendo passare la mia ex moglie credo che dovra' aspettare ancora molto. A parte che prima devo ancora divorziare e chissa' quando ci riusciro'...


Appunto. L'hai ribadito. Tu vuoi assumerti la responsabilità della tua compagna a condizione che funzioni tutti secondo le tue aspettative. Col cavolo che starei con te con queste premesse. Si tratta proprio di una riserva mentale che non accetto. E guarda che quella che ci ha rimesso sono stata io e io stessa mi dico che sono stata scema. Ma se avessi avuto quella riserva mentale (poi rivelatesi ragionevole) non solo non mi sarei sposata, neppure  avrei fatto figli con quella persona. Ovviamente dei figli sono contenta e del senno di poi sono piene le fosse. Quindi la tua diffidenza, come la mia è comprensibile, ma una relazione o è senza riserve o non è. Per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più c'è festa, più provo tristezza.


Questa affermazione ha risvolti pesantissimi...



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Le responsabilita' nei confronti dell'altra persona le assumo o non le assumo a seconda se sono o non sono una persona responsabile,idem per la questione dell'impegno.
> Chi affida la propria sicurezza ad una firma su un pezzo di carta che alla fine in caso di problemi serve solo a trasformare l'uomo in un bancomat farebbe bene a rivedere le proprie priorita' esisenziali. La mia compagna mi ha gia' manifestato l'idea di volersi sposare ma visto quello che mi sta facendo passare la mia ex moglie credo che dovra' aspettare ancora molto. A parte che prima devo ancora divorziare e chissa' quando ci riusciro'...


Su questa cosa proporrei un rovesciamento di prospettiva. Alla fine il matrimonio non è altro che la certificazione davanti a terzi di qualcosa che esiste o che in teoria dovrebbe già esistere ed essere solido. Lasciando da parte tutte le stronzate religiose, alla fine si tratta di un contratto tra due persone con tutta una serie di impegni per costruire qualcosa. Poi parliamoci chiaro, se io, non voglio dire uomo o donna, ma che ho più soldi del mio coniuge, decido di contrarre matrimonio, e anche perché voglio che quella persona sia sistemata economicamente. Sposarsi non è obbligatorio ma se ci credi (nel progetto, intendo) perché no? Poi trasformare il matrimonio in un pezzo da social lo trovo cafone ma quello è tutto un altro paio di maniche: ci sono 120000 motivi per non farlo però è anche vero che Facebook è il mezzo migliore per far filtrare le comunicazioni "istituzionali" anche a coloro di cui ci frega molto poco. In tal senso io lo trovo estremamente adatto ai matrimoni, dove magari viene invitata anche la cugina della nonna della zia.


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A voi che effetto fanno i matrimoni altrui? Ne siete felici di default oppure già vi prefigurate scenari visti e rivisti un milione di volte nella vita reale e su questi schermi?


Se conosco bene entrambi gli sposi, ovviamente faccio pronostici ma cerco sempre di dare una possibilità a tutti. Se non li conosco bene, oppure non conosco uno dei due, tendo a dargli tutte le possibilità del mondo. E comunque, vada come vada, sposarsi è sempre l'occasione migliore per fare una festa della madonna.
Senza contare che ai matrimoni altrui ci si imbosca divinamente...


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai così mi smonti , io ero presissimo dalla cerimonia che mi dicevano che avevo una faccia seria non da funerale ma ero consapevole di quello che facevo .
> Vero del giro di denaro ma tanto mica ho pagato io ci sono stati i miei e i suoi genitori a fare tutto , compreso pranzo luculliano e viaggio di nozze e non eravamo benestanti  ci hanno voluto dare una mano.
> Poi la cosa è iniziata nel migliore dei modi , sicuro della sua fedeltà io invece ho inciampato dopo svariati anni per l'esattezza più di trenta , lamentele solo da parte mia per la solita questione  , non fatemela ripetere che già se ci penso sto male , per le altre cose andiamo d'amore e d'accordo quindi e dai siamo ottimisti ci sono coppie che non si sono tradite e non sono felici perchè litigano di continuo diciamo che la durata è una incognita così non siamo negativi al massimo.:up:


straquoto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Periodo di sposi. Home di facebook invasa da testimonianze di matrimoni. Rifletto.
> 
> Si parte dalla foto con la maglietta con su scritto "keep calm e manca un mese al mio matrimonio", passando per l'addio al celibato/nubilato ormai sempre più in stile american, come da trasmissioni a tema in tv, si arriva all'ultima maglietta con keep calm e domani mi sposo per esplodere all'alba del fatidico giorno. E lì c'è lo scatenamento totale: da quando la sposa è in mutande che fa la prima pipì del giorno, fino allo stremo dell'ultimo atto, foto dell'abito adagiato su una poltrona, è tutto online. E parlo di persone che non sono neanche tra i miei contatti, che non ho mai visto in vita mia, ma che tramite altri, amici di amici, mi appaiono. Bene, niente di male, ognuno della sua vita fa quel che crede.
> 
> ...


Di base son felice...E se si può ballare e mangiare bene tutto di guadagnatoNon faccio scenari e pronostici sui matrimoni altrui.Ho sbagliato i miei...figurati se riesco a pronosticare quelli degli altri:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se conosco bene entrambi gli sposi, ovviamente faccio pronostici ma cerco sempre di dare una possibilità a tutti. Se non li conosco bene, oppure non conosco uno dei due, tendo a dargli tutte le possibilità del mondo. E comunque, vada come vada, sposarsi è sempre l'occasione migliore per fare una festa della madonna.
> Senza contare che ai matrimoni altrui ci si imbosca divinamente...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Sarà che intorno a me vedo tanto di quello schifo, tanta di quella ipocrisia che non riesco proprio a immaginare quella felicità che ovviamente, comunque, auspico.



Eratò ha detto:


> Di base son felice...E se si può ballare e mangiare bene tutto di guadagnatoNon faccio scenari e pronostici sui matrimoni altrui.Ho sbagliato i miei...figurati se riesco a pronosticare quelli degli altri:rotfl:


Sulla festa siamo d'accordo, ci si diverte tutti, si magna e si beve coi genitori che pagano e bon. 

Ma pensavo, è proprio tanto assurdo pretendere per se stessi di vivere nella verità? Non sarebbe un diritto? Chi si sposa secondo me non è pienamente consapevole del percorso che sta abbracciando; si ritrova oberato da routine e convivenza e magari da aspetti del coniuge inediti, si sente soffocare e si ingegna per prendere aria altrove; o se gli capita lo spiffero casuale, si mette a tiro e si fa investire. E' talmente frequente che coppie "sane" davvero non so quante ce ne siano.


----------



## Eratò (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sarà che intorno a me vedo tanto di quello schifo, tanta di quella ipocrisia che non riesco proprio a immaginare quella felicità che ovviamente, comunque, auspico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul serio i maggiori problemi li ho visti nascere non tanto dopo il matrimonio ma dopo la nascita del primo figlio....Lì veramente non si è preparati al percorso.Nella maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Periodo di sposi. Home di facebook invasa da testimonianze di matrimoni. Rifletto.
> 
> Si parte dalla foto con la maglietta con su scritto "keep calm e manca un mese al mio matrimonio", passando per l'addio al celibato/nubilato ormai sempre più in stile american, come da trasmissioni a tema in tv, si arriva all'ultima maglietta con keep calm e domani mi sposo per esplodere all'alba del fatidico giorno. E lì c'è lo scatenamento totale: da quando la sposa è in mutande che fa la prima pipì del giorno, fino allo stremo dell'ultimo atto, foto dell'abito adagiato su una poltrona, è tutto online. E parlo di persone che non sono neanche tra i miei contatti, che non ho mai visto in vita mia, ma che tramite altri, amici di amici, mi appaiono. Bene, niente di male, ognuno della sua vita fa quel che crede.
> 
> ...


del mio matrimonio non lo sapeva nessuno
solo gli invitati
tanta gente ha saputo che mi ero sposata
quando gli altri hanno messo le foto
ma sono l'unica a farlo
gli altri ti tartassano
lo trovo molto triste anch'io
è solo ricerca di attenzioni da parte degli altri
di conferme
voglia di farsi guardare e di fare qualcosa in più
gente senza personalità
che non fa qualcosa perchè le piace
ma solo per sentirsi più degli altri


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2016)

Abbiamo passato gli ultimi cento anni a desacralizzare l'istituto del matrimonio in tutti i modi, per finire a cercare di "risacralizzarlo" agli occhi degli altri attraverso il rito della nostra ossessiva presenza sui social.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

Io ho dei bei ricordi del mio matrimonio.
In quel momento ne valeva la pena, davvero.
E credo sempre che sia un'esperienza che nella vita bisogna fare, per arrivare a comprenderla.
Nel bene e nel male, si intende.
Ma affannarsi a ricercare la perfezione nelle cose della vita è l'inizio dell'infelicità.


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

più che la perfezione
la gente dovrebbe fare quello che vuole e quello che le piace
e non quello che è di moda o la cosa per forza originale
quello che non hanno fatto gli altri ecc...
ma questo è dovuto alla mancanza di personalità delle persone


----------



## patroclo (19 Settembre 2016)

...anch'io ho dei bellissimi ricordi del mio matrimonio, dell'amore puro, dell'idealizzazione della sposa.....e poi mi sono svegliato 


scherzo, sono molto contento di essermi sposato, ero veramente molto innamorato...... l'ho scritto in altre discussioni, per me quello che manca è un'educazione all'amore e alla comprensione dell'altro....... ed è quello che mi verrebbe da dire a chi sento che si sposa.

Poi la vita adesso è "social" e senza "like" perde significato ...... mi sembra triste perchè ci si concentra di più "sull'obbligo" di trasmettere un emozione che sul viverla pienamente


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

solo io del giorno del matrimonio nn mi ricordo quasi  una mazza?:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> solo io del giorno del matrimonio nn mi ricordo quasi  una mazza?:rotfl:


'Mbriaca?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> solo io del giorno del matrimonio nn mi ricordo quasi  una mazza?:rotfl:


Io come in tutti i momenti importanti della mia vita ho la sensazione di essermi persa dei pezzi. Me ne rammarico


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> 'Mbriaca?


ma no :rotfl:
è che mi chiamavano tutti
da tutte le parti
tutti che parlavano
portare in giro il vestito è un lavoro
guardavo marito e gli chiedevo
"cosa devo fare? dove devo andare?"
alla moglie di mio cugino ho detto
"scusa se fuori di chiesa non t'ho salutato"
e lei
"veramente ci siamo anche baciate"


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io come in tutti i momenti importanti della mia vita ho la sensazione di essermi persa dei pezzi. Me ne rammarico


a me ogni tanto chiedono se mi ricordo aneddoti
io nn mi ricordo quasi niente


----------



## Eratò (19 Settembre 2016)

Io del mio matrimonio mi ricordo le risate e la fame che avevo!Fame nera!E poi,mentre era già arrivato il fotografo(mettiti così,mettiti colà,guarda fuori dalla finestra) ,io chiusa nella stanza a lottare col vestito da sposa...Quello che mi è rimasto nel cuore però erano gli occhi lucidi di mio padre.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbiamo passato gli ultimi cento anni a desacralizzare l'istituto del matrimonio in tutti i modi, per finire a cercare di "risacralizzarlo" agli occhi degli altri attraverso il rito della nostra ossessiva presenza sui social.



Vabbè, ma sui social sacralizziamo ogni pensiero, ogni angolo di casa, ogni pianta, gli animali in tutte le pose, tutti i pasti (anche quelli con le stoviglie di carta), gli incontri con chiunque.. Figuriamoci un evento come il matrimonio. Il fiore all'occhiello nella bacheca di ogni ragazza. Capace che ci si campa minimo un anno tra il prima, il durante e il dopo. 

Fino alle prime corna.  

Ma magari anche in quel caso partono i messaggi trasversali tramite stati comprensibili solo ai diretti interessati, vignette allusive, video particolari etc etc. Tutto rigorosamente sotto gli occhi di più gente possibile.



Il mio matrimonio, poco più che ventenne, è stato il più grosso fallimento della mia vita.


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io del mio matrimonio mi ricordo le risate e la fame che avevo!Fame nera!E poi,mentre era già arrivato il fotografo(mettiti così,mettiti colà,guarda fuori dalla finestra) ,io chiusa nella stanza a lottare col vestito da sposa...Quello che mi è rimasto nel cuore però erano gli occhi lucidi di mio padre.


io al fotografo l'ho mandato direttamente in chiesa
intorno ai piedi non ce lo volevo


----------



## Ridosola (19 Settembre 2016)

Io del mio ricordo che non vedevo l'ora finisse! :unhappy:


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Io del mio ricordo che non vedevo l'ora finisse! :unhappy:


E perché?


----------



## Ridosola (19 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> E perché?


Perchè è stato maledettamente stressante organizzarlo (matrimonio e ristrutturazione casa in 9 mesi, in giro per scegliere le varie cose solo sabato e domenica, suocera scassacoglioni), maledettamente stressante la cerimonia (mio marito è arrivato tardi, io giravo per il paese in macchina aspettandolo! Durante la messa ho pianto per quasi tutto il tempo) maledettamente stressante il ricevimento (un caldo che neanche nel deserto a mezzogiorno)


----------



## Martoriato (19 Settembre 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Perchè è stato maledettamente stressante organizzarlo (matrimonio e ristrutturazione casa in 9 mesi, in giro per scegliere le varie cose solo sabato e domenica, suocera scassacoglioni), maledettamente stressante la cerimonia (mio marito è arrivato tardi, io giravo per il paese in macchina aspettandolo! Durante la messa ho pianto per quasi tutto il tempo) maledettamente stressante il ricevimento (un caldo che neanche nel deserto a mezzogiorno)



 Il mio almeno posso dire con assoluta certezza che e' stato davvero il cosidetto " giorno piu' bello". E' stato tutto perfetto,nulla da dire,una cerimonia sobria e solare. Pazienza se poi e' finito male,il ricordo della bella giornata me lo portero' comunque dentro.


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il mio almeno posso dire con assoluta certezza che e' stato davvero il cosidetto " giorno piu' bello". E' stato tutto perfetto,nulla da dire,una cerimonia sobria e solare. Pazienza se poi e' finito male,il ricordo della bella giornata me lo portero' comunque dentro.



Finalmente una  cosa positiva.


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Per noi il matrimonio è arrivato dopo 10 anni di convivenza
Organizzato un anno prima in quanto doveva sposarsi cognata
(che poi nn si é sposata)
La giornata è stata stupenda
27 gradi, sole accecante
Bella la messa
Bello il ristorante
Tutto perfetto
Anche perché mi ero davvero fatta il culo
Solo che c'era tanta confusione
C'era tanta emozione
E nn mi ricordo una mazza:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

non ci trovo nulla di strano.

perlomeno nulla di più strano di postare millemilamigliaia di foto di qualsivoglia attività svolta quotidianamente - pratica assai diffusa su facebook.

cioè nulla di tanto diverso dal "la mia prima torta alla crema di porri e cetriolini !!1!!1"" -seguono centottanta foto della torta dall'impasto all'impiattamento a tavola - "yummmi che buonosaaaaa (commento femmina) " "ricetta. subito"(commento femmina 2") "che brava che sei" (commento uomo) "woooow oltre che bellissima sei anche brava a cucinare " (commento mdf 1).


----------



## Ross (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ci trovo nulla di strano.
> 
> perlomeno nulla di più strano di postare millemilamigliaia di foto di qualsivoglia attività svolta quotidianamente - pratica assai diffusa su facebook.
> 
> cioè nulla di tanto diverso dal "la mia prima torta alla crema di porri e cetriolini !!1!!1"" -seguono centottanta foto della torta dall'impasto all'impiattamento a tavola - "yummmi che buonosaaaaa (commento femmina) " "ricetta. subito"(commento femmina 2") "che brava che sei" (commento uomo) "woooow oltre che bellissima sei anche brava a cucinare " (commento mdf 1).


Fantastici i commenti! :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ci trovo nulla di strano.
> 
> perlomeno nulla di più strano di postare millemilamigliaia di foto di qualsivoglia attività svolta quotidianamente - pratica assai diffusa su facebook.
> 
> cioè nulla di tanto diverso dal "la mia prima torta alla crema di porri e cetriolini !!1!!1"" -seguono centottanta foto della torta dall'impasto all'impiattamento a tavola - "yummmi che buonosaaaaa (commento femmina) " "ricetta. subito"(commento femmina 2") "che brava che sei" (commento uomo) "woooow oltre che bellissima sei anche brava a cucinare " (commento mdf 1).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ti sei dimenticata quelli che si autoinvitano:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Fantastici i commenti! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

apriamo la parentesi dei seRfi con 43075085729087520 filtri (retrica e co)  in posa con tette in evidenza - bocca a culo di gallina e la didascalia T.O.P. "OGGI COSI" (con le varianti "uffaaaaaaaaaaaaa"/"oggi m snt un cesso!1!!!1!" e i vari "ooommiiiodddio ma sei bellissima/gnocca/stragnocca/stupenda" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ti sei dimenticata quelli che si autoinvitano:rotfl:


vero! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> apriamo la parentesi dei seRfi con 43075085729087520 filtri (retrica e co)  in posa con tette in evidenza - bocca a culo di gallina e la didascalia T.O.P. "OGGI COSI" (con le varianti "uffaaaaaaaaaaaaa"/"oggi m snt un cesso!1!!!1!" e i vari "ooommiiiodddio ma sei bellissima/gnocca/stragnocca/stupenda" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


deh
il serfie con tette in evidenza lo faccio pure io :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> deh
> il serfie con tette in evidenza lo faccio pure io :rotfl:


anatema!! (cit Milady) :carneval:

e ti ritocchi pure coi filtri? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anatema!! (cit Milady) :carneval:
> 
> e ti ritocchi pure coi filtri? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma non sono mica capace :rotfl:
a parte quelli che già ci sono sul cellulare


----------



## Ross (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> deh
> il serfie con tette in evidenza lo faccio pure io :rotfl:


E che commenti becchi?
Mdf come se piovesse?


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E che commenti becchi?
> Mdf come se piovesse?


mdf???? che vor dì?????

ma di solito arriva l'amico di turno che mi bacchetta
perchè si vedono le tette :rotfl:
i commenti poi arrivano in privato :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> mdf???? che vor dì?????
> 
> ma di solito arriva l'amico di turno che mi bacchetta
> perchè si vedono le tette :rotfl:
> i commenti poi arrivano in privato :rotfl:


Morti Di Figa

Dici in firma di essere strafiga. Io lo prendo per vero!


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Morti Di Figa
> 
> Dici in firma di essere strafiga. Io lo prendo per vero!


mica lo dico io
è una citazione
nn sono strafiga
anzi... diciamo normale dai


----------



## Ross (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> mica lo dico io
> è una citazione
> nn sono strafiga
> anzi... diciamo normale dai


Vabbè pure sulla normofiga il mdf ha da appiopparsi.


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Vabbè pure sulla normofiga il mdf ha da appiopparsi.


hai voglia
c'è uno che mi dice che sono una dea :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

A me dicono che faccio tazza.
Mi sa che devo smettere di pubblicare foto...


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me dicono che faccio tazza.
> Mi sa che devo smettere di pubblicare foto...


nn ci credo


----------



## Ross (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me dicono che faccio tazza.
> Mi sa che devo smettere di pubblicare foto...


:rotfl:

Cretinah!


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ci trovo nulla di strano.
> 
> perlomeno nulla di più strano di postare millemilamigliaia di foto di qualsivoglia attività svolta quotidianamente - pratica assai diffusa su facebook.
> 
> cioè nulla di tanto diverso dal "la mia prima torta alla crema di porri e cetriolini !!1!!1"" -seguono centottanta foto della torta dall'impasto all'impiattamento a tavola - "yummmi che buonosaaaaa (commento femmina) " "ricetta. subito"(commento femmina 2") "che brava che sei" (commento uomo) "woooow oltre che bellissima sei anche brava a cucinare " (commento mdf 1).


Ma anfatti  E' tutto normale. Pur'io ho postato il pane fatto in casa col lievito madre col quadrone di Freddie Mercury  sullo sfondo :rotfl:

Poi va di moda pubblicare quella che si ritiene una bella foto propria accompagnata da citazioni culturalmente di un certo peso, tanto per darle un perchè . Io ho deciso che la prossima in cui miracolosamente sembro gnocca la metto su fb nuda e cruda, magari con l'unico commento: una su mille ce la fa :rotfl:



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> apriamo la parentesi dei seRfi con 43075085729087520 filtri (retrica e co)  in posa con tette in evidenza - bocca a culo di gallina e la didascalia T.O.P. "OGGI COSI" (con le varianti "uffaaaaaaaaaaaaa"/"oggi m snt un cesso!1!!!1!" e i vari "ooommiiiodddio ma sei bellissima/gnocca/stragnocca/stupenda" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Parliamone seriamente.
Io non lo capisco, ma sul serio eh, perchè lo fanno. Le bocche a culo di gallina o il segno di vittoria con le dita dico. Che cazzo hanno vinto? Se mi fanno una foto io solitamente sorrido , perchè mai dovrei tipo far finta di mandare un bacio o evidenziare tutto il sacrosanto codice a barre che ho sulle labbra? 

Sui commenti alle foto dico. 

Anzi no, non dico. Sennò va a finire che si apre una polemica sul bello e sul brutto che non è il caso di innescare.


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

la bocca a culo di gallina la fanno perchè si vedono meno le rughe
il segno di vittoria non lo so
me lo chiedo sempre anch'io cos'abbiano vinto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma anfatti  E' tutto normale. Pur'io ho postato il pane fatto in casa col lievito madre col quadrone di Freddie Mercury  sullo sfondo :rotfl:
> 
> Poi va di moda pubblicare quella che si ritiene una bella foto propria accompagnata da citazioni culturalmente di un certo peso, tanto per darle un perchè . Io ho deciso che la prossima in cui miracolosamente sembro gnocca la metto su fb nuda e cruda, magari con l'unico commento: una su mille ce la fa :rotfl:
> 
> ...


ho un'amica, da  quando si è divorziata posta su Instagram di ogni :facepalm::blank: praticammete la sua giornata e nottata la trovi costantemente aggiornata tra selfie e foto 
a me sembra tornata 13enne, gliel'ho pure detto in privato. 
Mi Rifiuto di commentare qualsiasi cosa scriva


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

io lo faccio con mia sorella :rotfl:
le ho tolto il segui e lei si è offesa
perchè non la cago mai :rotfl:
ma non la sopporto proprio, mi rifiuto di farla contenta
ho fatto lo stesso con mia cognata
e con due che
vado a lavorare, vado a portare fuori il cane
pulisco, sistemo, ah il traffico, al mare coi figli
al mare senza figli, la figlia che va a lavorare
eh su fb la gente nn si fa i cazzi suoi


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> la bocca a culo di gallina la fanno perchè si vedono meno le rughe
> il segno di vittoria non lo so
> me lo chiedo sempre anch'io cos'abbiano vinto


Si vedranno meno le rughe della tristezza, ma quelle sulle labbra si evidenziano. Secondo me. E poi sopra i vent'anni si sembra sceme, dunque il gioco non vale la candela.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho un'amica, da  quando si è divorziata posta su Instagram di ogni :facepalm::blank: praticammete la sua giornata e nottata la trovi costantemente aggiornata tra selfie e foto
> a me sembra tornata 13enne, gliel'ho pure detto in privato.
> Mi Rifiuto di commentare qualsiasi cosa scriva


Io ho litigato con mia sorella perchè su instagram ha postato una foto con le labbra a culo e il cappello di un tipo che era al nostro tavolo. Una deficiente sembrava. E niente, gliel'ho detto e si è incazzata di brutto. 

Però l'ha tolta tipo entro un'ora. Mio amor


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si vedranno meno le rughe della tristezza, ma quelle sulle labbra si evidenziano. Secondo me. E poi sopra i vent'anni si sembra sceme, dunque il gioco non vale la candela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ho delle amiche che son tutte zitelle
e stanno sempre in quella posizione
le voglio disconoscere


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma anfatti  E' tutto normale. Pur'io ho postato il pane fatto in casa col lievito madre col quadrone di Freddie Mercury  sullo sfondo :rotfl:
> 
> Poi va di moda pubblicare quella che si ritiene una bella foto propria accompagnata da citazioni culturalmente di un certo peso, tanto per darle un perchè . Io ho deciso che la prossima in cui miracolosamente sembro gnocca la metto su fb nuda e cruda, magari con l'unico commento: una su mille ce la fa :rotfl:
> 
> ...


rispondo seria.
segno di vittoria non lo so, la bocca a culo di gallina funge non solo per le rughe, ma anche se non hai un bel sorriso (denti storti, o gialli, o sorriso tirato)..
io in un periodo passato facevo sempre la bocca a culo nelle foto, (no nei seRfi :rotfl: (aborro) nelle foto scattate da terzi perché non riuscivo a sorridere, davvero, sembrava il sorriso tirato delle streghe, si vedeva che era finto.
poi m'è passata pure sta fissa (come avrai visto dalle mie foto mo rido )


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io ho delle amiche che son tutte zitelle
> e stanno sempre in quella posizione
> le voglio disconoscere



Ho un'amica single 50enne, molto carina, che come copertina su fb ha una sua foto sdraiata sul lettino al mare da dietro e come foto profilo un primo piano di viso e soprattutto tette (molto belle). E' pure in gamba come donna e penso che esponendo non solo la mobilia ma pure quello che c'è dentro, avrebbe più successo, ma niente. Culo e tette forever.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io lo faccio con mia sorella :rotfl:
> le ho tolto il segui e lei si è offesa
> perchè non la cago mai :rotfl:
> ma non la sopporto proprio, mi rifiuto di farla contenta
> ...


Più o meno come la mia amica che poi scrive hashtag che riportano al suo divorzio
insomma vuol far sapere come è esaltante la sua vita cosicché qualcuno lo riferisca al suo ex marito :singleeye:


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> rispondo seria.
> segno di vittoria non lo so, la bocca a culo di gallina funge non solo per le rughe, ma anche se non hai un bel sorriso (denti storti, o gialli, o sorriso tirato)..
> io in un periodo passato facevo sempre la bocca a culo nelle foto, (no nei seRfi :rotfl: (aborro) nelle foto scattate da terzi perché non riuscivo a sorridere, davvero, sembrava il sorriso tirato delle streghe, si vedeva che era finto.
> poi m'è passata pure sta fissa (come avrai visto dalle mie foto mo rido )


Grazie per la spiegazione; in effetti c'è sempre un perchè che sfugge 

Le tue a culo non le ho viste; quelle in cui ridi o sorridi sono incantevoli..


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più o meno come la mia amica che poi scrive hashtag che riportano al suo divorzio
> insomma vuol far sapere come è esaltante la sua vita cosicché qualcuno lo riferisca al suo ex marito :singleeye:


che è d una tristezza agghiacciante
io non mi presto


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ho un'amica single 50enne, molto carina, che come copertina su fb ha una sua foto sdraiata sul lettino al mare da dietro e come foto profilo un primo piano di viso e soprattutto tette (molto belle). E' pure in gamba come donna e penso che esponendo non solo la mobilia ma pure quello che c'è dentro, avrebbe più successo, ma niente. Culo e tette forever.


le tette se ci sono, spesso nelle foto ci finiscono
il culo no :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> che è d una tristezza agghiacciante
> io non mi presto


Nemmeno io, gliel'ho detto che la trovo un tantino ridicola ma lei sostiene che le serve ad alleggerire 
mah ....


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io, gliel'ho detto che la trovo un tantino ridicola ma lei sostiene che le serve ad alleggerire
> mah ....


io non le dico niente
perchè è bugiarda e non voglio perderci tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si vedranno meno le rughe della tristezza, ma quelle sulle labbra si evidenziano. Secondo me. E poi sopra i vent'anni si sembra sceme, dunque il gioco non vale la candela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con la mia amica ancora non c'è speranza


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più o meno come la mia amica che poi scrive hashtag che riportano al suo divorzio
> insomma vuol far sapere come è esaltante la sua vita cosicché qualcuno lo riferisca al suo ex marito :singleeye:





Cassandra82 ha detto:


> che è d una tristezza agghiacciante
> io non mi presto


...l'ho fatto anche io..nel periodo nero. 

una sera vado a ballare con gli amici, mi metto in tiro, mi piazzo davanti allo specchio e mi auto scatto una serie di foto figose, una da mettere come immagine del profilo whatsapp e una su fb.
poi mi metto a piangere, mi strucco, mi ritrucco ed esco.

chiaro che il sentire comune è "poveretta". sia dell'ex (immagino) sia di chi mi ha vista.

ma quando stai male, male male, anche solo una rappresentazione fasulla di quanto invece stai bene - e rappresentazione da poter mostrare agli altri - è un palliativo che un pizzico aiuta.

in un'altra fase, quella della rinascita, rivedendomi indietro mi sarei pigliata a mazzate da sola, perchè col senno di poi mi sono resa conto di essere stata ridicola e anche un filo patetica nella mia esigenza di mostrarmi che "stavo bene" (quando in realtà campavo di vino e sigarette e lacrime.)
 ora invece mi sopporto nella mia fragilità di quel momento, mi perdono e quando riguardo le foto rido pensando solo  a [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] che la vide all'epoca e mi disse che non si sarebbe mai fermato a parlare con me :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

mamma mia che post pesante che ho scritto
mi auto escludo dal 3d :unhappy:


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...l'ho fatto anche io..nel periodo nero.
> 
> una sera vado a ballare con gli amici, mi metto in tiro, mi piazzo davanti allo specchio e mi auto scatto una serie di foto figose, una da mettere come immagine del profilo whatsapp e una su fb.
> poi mi metto a piangere, mi strucco, mi ritrucco ed esco.
> ...


ma te stavi male
loro no
loro sono alla ricerca perenne
trovano uno, dura due anni
e poi si ributtano in locali e locali
e culi di gallina, sorrisi falsi e V di vittoria
poi trovano un altro e rispariscono
tristezza infinita


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ora invece mi sopporto nella mia fragilità di quel momento, mi perdono e quando riguardo le foto rido pensando solo  a @_Bender_ che la vide all'epoca e mi disse che non si sarebbe mai fermato a parlare con me :rotfl:


Vabbè, ma poveraccio. Stiamo parlando di uno che tiene la mia foto come santino sul comodino eh...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...l'ho fatto anche io..nel periodo nero.
> 
> una sera vado a ballare con gli amici, mi metto in tiro, mi piazzo davanti allo specchio e mi auto scatto una serie di foto figose, una da mettere come immagine del profilo whatsapp e una su fb.
> poi mi metto a piangere, mi strucco, mi ritrucco ed esco.
> ...


ban però vedi il tuo è stato un momento, la mia amica va avanti così da due anni 
ogni giorno i riferimenti a come sta bene ora ( ovviamente no perché so bene che sta ancora malissimo ) rispetto al passato sono cadenzati ad ore ( a parte la mattina che lavora )


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mamma mia che post pesante che ho scritto
> mi auto escludo dal 3d :unhappy:


Ma no ndo vai


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma te stavi male
> loro no
> loro sono alla ricerca perenne
> trovano uno, dura due anni
> ...


ah beh quella è un'altra storia, allora senza pietà ti quoto!



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma poveraccio. Stiamo parlando di uno che tiene la mia foto come santino sul comodino eh...:rotfl:


epperò mi ha fatto riflettere in quel frangente...  che poi non lo disse a me, ma alla mia metà del forum (quella oscura per capirci) che tra l'altro ancora non mi conosceva :rotfl:

invece di te sapessi che mi diceva :carneval: 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ban però vedi il tuo è stato un momento, la mia amica va avanti così da due anni
> ogni giorno i riferimenti a come sta bene ora ( ovviamente no perché so bene che sta ancora malissimo ) rispetto al passato sono cadenzati ad ore ( a parte la mattina che lavora )


pensa quanto sta male.....e quanto ha bisogno di rappresentarsi all'esterno che sta bene.


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> epperò mi ha fatto riflettere in quel frangente...  che poi non lo disse a me, ma alla mia metà del forum (quella oscura per capirci) che tra l'altro ancora non mi conosceva :rotfl:
> 
> invece di te sapessi che mi diceva :carneval:


:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah beh quella è un'altra storia, allora senza pietà ti quoto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si 
sai come è, ti dice va benissimo e dopo un po' scoppia a piangere


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si
> sai come è, ti dice va benissimo e dopo un po' scoppia a piangere


immagino.. però che riesce ancora a parlare con le amiche è buono  è già qualcosa, meglio piangere e sfogarsi piuttosto che chiudersi e negare.


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

io ringrazio il cielo di nn aver avuto simili periodi
mi scopavo il mondo:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...l'ho fatto anche io..nel periodo nero.
> 
> una sera vado a ballare con gli amici, mi metto in tiro, mi piazzo davanti allo specchio e mi auto scatto una serie di foto figose, una da mettere come immagine del profilo whatsapp e una su fb.
> poi mi metto a piangere, mi strucco, mi ritrucco ed esco.
> ...



Basta saperlo, che quando si sta male si fanno cazzate e bon 

Per farti compagnia ti dico che io non appena scoperto il tradimento ho inziato a sostituire gli ameni paesaggi che solitamente mettevo in copertina con foto mie magari vecchie di qualche anno in cui ero strafiga, in situazioni tipo che andavo sul wind surf o che arrampicavo. Roba, ora lo so, ad uso e consumo di eventuali sbirciate da parte dell'amante. Tanto per farmi trovare in ordine e in forma . Una roba pietosa


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io ringrazio il cielo di nn aver avuto simili periodi
> mi scopavo il mondo:rotfl:



Io devo essere anomala forte perchè l'ultimo dei miei pensieri è stato quello di farmi a sfregio qualcuno. L'avrei fatto soffrire di sicuro, ma eventualmente avrei voluto che lo facesse per le porcate che aveva fatto lui, non per le mie. Diciamo che ho già dato in questo senso, non ho più stimoli se non nei suoi confronti. Forse ho qualcosa che non va...


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io devo essere anomala forte perchè l'ultimo dei miei pensieri è stato quello di farmi a sfregio qualcuno. L'avrei fatto soffrire di sicuro, ma eventualmente avrei voluto che lo facesse per le porcate che aveva fatto lui, non per le mie. Diciamo che ho già dato in questo senso, non ho più stimoli se non nei suoi confronti. Forse ho qualcosa che non va...


no ma mica l'avrei fatto a sfregio di qualcuno eh....
per gusto mio
io avuto sempre la fortuna di non stare da sola...


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Basta saperlo, che quando si sta male si fanno cazzate e bon
> 
> Per farti compagnia ti dico che io non appena scoperto il tradimento ho inziato a sostituire gli ameni paesaggi che solitamente mettevo in copertina con foto mie magari vecchie di qualche anno in cui ero strafiga, in situazioni tipo che andavo sul wind surf o che arrampicavo. Roba, ora lo so, ad uso e consumo di eventuali sbirciate da parte dell'amante. Tanto per farmi trovare in ordine e in forma . Una roba pietosa


:rotfl::rotfl:

capisco bene.. io se rivedo certe foto non so se ridere e piangere..   :facepalm:
le ho cancellate da fb eh? ce ne stanno giusto un paio, solo foto normali fatte da altri in situazioni normali :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (20 Settembre 2016)

Moglie, tu sei bellissima sempre e comunque :kiss:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Moglie, tu sei bellissima sempre e comunque :kiss:


uh toh, marito mio   tu sei sempre troppo buono


----------



## ivanl (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> uh toh, marito mio   tu sei sempre troppo buono


buono non so, fortunato sicuro


----------



## Spot (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...l'ho fatto anche io..nel periodo nero.
> 
> una sera vado a ballare con gli amici, mi metto in tiro, mi piazzo davanti allo specchio e mi auto scatto una serie di foto figose, una da mettere come immagine del profilo whatsapp e una su fb.
> poi mi metto a piangere, mi strucco, mi ritrucco ed esco.
> ...



Piccina.

Io non facevo altro che scattarmi foto e pubblicarle. Era un po' come dire, guardate, l'uomo della mia vita m'ha rifiutato ma in qualche modo posso essere carina pure io.
A volte m'agghindavo senza nemmeno uscire (e con chi cazzo dovevo uscire, tra l'altro, che non c'era davvero nessuno). Fotografavo, mi svestivo, mi mettevo in pigiama.
E a tutto ciò si accompagnavano sessioni interminabili davanti allo specchio. :facepalm:

Un paio di persone mi hanno preso in giro parecchio per questa mania che mi era salita.
E probabilmente han fatto bene.
Cancellate tutte, ovviamente, tranne un paio obbiettivamente carine/simpatiche


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2016)

C'è una tizia, che conosco da quando era bambina, ora madre, che pubblica su fb foto che sembrano per fare un book per aspirante attrice porno, alternate a immagini delle e con figli.
Ogni volta mi si stringe il cuore.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una tizia, che conosco da quando era bambina, ora madre, che pubblica su fb foto che sembrano per fare un book per aspirante attrice porno, alternate a immagini delle e con figli.
> Ogni volta mi si stringe il cuore.


guarda che su Facebook esiste l'opzione per non vedere più le foto profilo dei tuoi amici pur conservandone l'amicizia. Basta un click, così ti risparmi la sofferenza.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...l'ho fatto anche io..nel periodo nero.
> 
> una sera vado a ballare con gli amici, mi metto in tiro, mi piazzo davanti allo specchio e mi auto scatto una serie di foto figose, una da mettere come immagine del profilo whatsapp e una su fb.
> poi mi metto a piangere, mi strucco, mi ritrucco ed esco.
> ...


Invece io questa cosa di rimettersi sul mercato, o dare l'impressione di questo, la trovo molto carina. Sì piange in privato e da soli.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spot (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una tizia, che conosco da quando era bambina, ora madre, che pubblica su fb foto che sembrano per fare un book per aspirante attrice porno, alternate a immagini delle e con figli.
> Ogni volta mi si stringe il cuore.


Perché?
C'è chi lo fa davvero per puro divertimento.
Ognuno segue i propri canoni, nel mostrarsi o meno.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> no ma mica l'avrei fatto a sfregio di qualcuno eh....
> per gusto mio
> io avuto sempre la fortuna di non stare da sola...



Vabbè, ma se decidi di farti il mondo dopo un tradimento, vorrà dire che l'hai sempre desiderato e non l'hai messo in pratica per "pudore". Se l'essere traditi dà la stura a qualcosa che già esiste è un altro paio di maniche. 

Io non ritengo una fortuna quella di non esser da sola dai 15 anni ad oggi. Sovrapposizioni anche di due-tre in certi periodi. Forse mi avrebbe fatto bene invece qualche momento di singletudine.



Spot ha detto:


> Perché?
> C'è chi lo fa davvero per puro divertimento.
> Ognuno segue i propri canoni, nel mostrarsi o meno.


Non so. Il divertimento nel proporsi in un certo modo ad un pubblico personalmente lo trovo perfino patetico. Se si facesse qualsiasi cosa in privato capirei la soddisfazione per se stessi, ma il darsi in pasto in veste troiesca mi sa veramente di poco.


----------



## Spot (21 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se decidi di farti il mondo dopo un tradimento, vorrà dire che l'hai sempre desiderato e non l'hai messo in pratica per "pudore". Se l'essere traditi dà la stura a qualcosa che già esiste è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Io non ritengo una fortuna quella di non esser da sola dai 15 anni ad oggi. Sovrapposizioni anche di due-tre in certi periodi. Forse mi avrebbe fatto bene invece qualche momento di singletudine.
> 
> ...


Boh.
Io lo vedo fare (anche) a ragazze obbiettivamente giovani e bellissime, con molta leggerezza.
So solo dirti che gli unici dubbi che mi escono spontanei riguardano i risvolti pratici della cosa. Nel senso: capisco il piacere di mostrare il proprio corpo, soprattutto se è un corpo di cui ci si sente fiere, e il giocare con la propria fisicità (anche se è cosa che non mi appartiene: ma a me già l'idea di esporre casualmente il mio privato non piace).
Capisco meno come non si faccia ad essere infastiditi dai risvolti pratici del gioco, soprattutto se si tratta di belle ragazze.

Per la prima parte: se vuoi ti posso prestare qualche anno di singletudine 
Scherzi a parte, dipende dai caratteri e dai casi. Capire in astratto cosa ci può far bene o male, o perchè mettiamo in pratica determinati atteggiamenti invece che altri (andare a letto o no.. avvicinare o allontanare.. etc) è un bel casino. Io, a parte il periodo iniziale di rifiuto categorico di esser solo sfiorata sono passata per fasi alterne e alcune ben confuse.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Boh.
> Io lo vedo fare (anche) a ragazze obbiettivamente giovani e bellissime, con molta leggerezza.
> So solo dirti che gli unici dubbi che mi escono spontanei riguardano i risvolti pratici della cosa. Nel senso: capisco il piacere di mostrare il proprio corpo, soprattutto se è un corpo di cui ci si sente fiere, e il giocare con la propria fisicità (anche se è cosa che non mi appartiene: ma a me già l'idea di esporre casualmente il mio privato non piace).
> Capisco meno come non si faccia ad essere infastiditi dai risvolti pratici del gioco, soprattutto se si tratta di belle ragazze.
> ...


Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè una ragazza/donna oggettivamente bellissima abbia bisogno di strafare anche sui social in maniera esagerata. Basta che vada in giro e ottiene tutti i like che vuole, in ogni contesto. Perchè dover piacere anche a mezzi sconosciuti e ottenere il loro beneplacito magari con un commento banale che le buttano dietro a palettate per strada? 
Giocare con la propria fisicità ci sta, ma ci sta anche che i tempi sono quelli che sono e sui social si raccatta qualsiasi monnezza. Tempi davvero poveri se siamo ridotti a esporre la mobilia da tutte le angolazioni per avere approvazione random. 

Per il resto sono d'accordo con te. Capire cosa stiamo facendo di solito arriva quando non è più necessario


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Perché?
> C'è chi lo fa davvero per puro divertimento.
> Ognuno segue i propri canoni, nel mostrarsi o meno.


Non l'hai vista.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece io questa cosa di rimettersi sul mercato, o dare l'impressione di questo, la trovo molto carina. Sì piange in privato e da soli.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


non sono molto d'accordo.. nel senso. se stai una chiavica (caso mio chiaramente) non ti stai rimettendo sul mercato. stai mandando un messaggio ben preciso a colui che, ovvero "tiè guarda quanto sono bella e quanto sto bene - mica sto male per te io".

superfluo aggiungere che da quando sto bene davvero non ho più avuto esigenza di mostrarmi in tiro sui social, così come mai pubblicate quando, nel passato, ho avuto 5 anni di singletudine felice e divertente 

sul piangere: anche qui, ni. io piangevo in privato e da sola. fuori ero sempre la solita. ciò mi ha portato a 
1)vergognarmi con gli amici e il mondo fuori di stare male
2) iscrivermi qui :rotfl: perché avevo bisogno di buttare fuori.

adesso non so se piangerei ancora in privato....


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono molto d'accordo.. nel senso. se stai una chiavica (caso mio chiaramente) non ti stai rimettendo sul mercato. stai mandando un messaggio ben preciso a colui che, ovvero "tiè guarda quanto sono bella e quanto sto bene - mica sto male per te io".
> 
> superfluo aggiungere che da quando sto bene davvero non ho più avuto esigenza di mostrarmi in tiro sui social, così come mai pubblicate quando, nel passato, ho avuto 5 anni di singletudine felice e divertente
> 
> ...


Come sempre, siamo tutti figli del proprio vissuto. In base alla mia personale esperienza, piangere in pubblico ha sempre allontanato le persone giuste è avvicinato quelle sbagliate. Non è un caso se un posto come questo dove si è protetti dall'anonimato è il posto migliore per buttare fuori.
Opinione personalissima, ovviamente.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come sempre, siamo tutti figli del proprio vissuto. In base alla mia personale esperienza, *piangere in pubblico ha sempre allontanato le persone giuste è avvicinato quelle sbagliate.* Non è un caso se un posto come questo dove si è protetti dall'anonimato è il posto migliore per buttare fuori.
> Opinione personalissima, ovviamente.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Interessante teoria alla quale non avevo mai pensato. 

Perchè le persone giuste si allontanerebbero se sono, appunto, giuste? Perchè non tollerano i piagnistei ma saprebbero attuare uno stato di comprensione e aiuto concreto se l'altro anche si aiutasse un po' da solo? Sull'avvcinare le persone sbagliate sono molto d'accordo; tipo i vampiri energetici che si nutrono del tuo dolore per sentirsi loro migliori, almeno in quel momento.


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come sempre, siamo tutti figli del proprio vissuto. In base alla mia personale esperienza, piangere in pubblico ha sempre allontanato le persone giuste è avvicinato quelle sbagliate. Non è un caso se un posto come questo dove si è protetti dall'anonimato è il posto migliore per buttare fuori.
> Opinione personalissima, ovviamente.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


anche questo è vero. 
a me è capitato di essermi allontanata "di cuore" (cioè non nella pratica, frequento ancora tutti) dalle persone che conosco da una vita. è come se mancasse un pezzo di condivisione.

il lato positivo è che ho allacciato dei nuovi rapporti reali con persone conosciute proprio condividendo quel periodo....

comunque OT ho letto che sei partito volontario per Amatrice, non sono riuscita a risponderti l'altro giorno, beh davvero GRAZIE. 
fine ot


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque OT ho letto che sei partito volontario per Amatrice, non sono riuscita a risponderti l'altro giorno, beh davvero GRAZIE.
> fine ot


Ma che scherzi? Fa un gran bene, e soprattutto ti rimette a posto i punti di vista. Quando vedi un po' di casini vari capisci che tutto sommato le nostre tragedie son proprio robetta. Quel gran bastardo del mio capo dice che l'ho fatto per andarmene ad un numero sufficiente di chilometri da mia moglie...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## banshee (22 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi? Fa un gran bene, e soprattutto ti rimette a posto i punti di vista. Quando vedi un po' di casini vari capisci che tutto sommato le nostre tragedie son proprio robetta. Quel gran bastardo del mio capo dice che l'ho fatto per andarmene ad un numero sufficiente di chilometri da mia moglie...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


a me non hanno fatto andare, perchè "troppo coinvolti".. giustamente pure. 

dove stavi? proprio ad Amatrice o qualche frazione?


----------



## brenin (22 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che scherzi? Fa un gran bene, e soprattutto ti rimette a posto i punti di vista. Quando vedi un po' di casini vari capisci che tutto sommato le nostre tragedie son proprio robetta. Quel gran bastardo del mio capo dice che l'ho fatto per andarmene ad un numero sufficiente di chilometri da mia moglie...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quanto hai ragione :up: ....


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me non hanno fatto andare, perchè "troppo coinvolti".. giustamente pure.
> 
> dove stavi? proprio ad Amatrice o qualche frazione?


Voceto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Basta saperlo, che quando si sta male si fanno cazzate e bon
> 
> Per farti compagnia ti dico che io non appena scoperto il tradimento ho inziato a sostituire gli ameni paesaggi che solitamente mettevo in copertina con foto mie magari vecchie di qualche anno in cui ero strafiga, in situazioni tipo che andavo sul wind surf o che arrampicavo. Roba, ora lo so, ad uso e consumo di eventuali sbirciate da parte dell'amante. Tanto per farmi trovare in ordine e in forma . Una roba pietosa





Spot ha detto:


> Piccina.
> 
> Io non facevo altro che scattarmi foto e pubblicarle. Era un po' come dire, guardate, l'uomo della mia vita m'ha rifiutato ma in qualche modo posso essere carina pure io.
> A volte m'agghindavo senza nemmeno uscire (e con chi cazzo dovevo uscire, tra l'altro, che non c'era davvero nessuno). Fotografavo, mi svestivo, mi mettevo in pigiama.
> ...


Sono periodi passeggeri in cui la propria affermazione : " ehi ci sono, sono qui e sto na meraviglia " 
diventa una specie di cura per l'ego ferito, poi si rinsavisce


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se decidi di farti il mondo dopo un tradimento, vorrà dire che l'hai sempre desiderato e non l'hai messo in pratica per "pudore". Se l'essere traditi dà la stura a qualcosa che già esiste è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Io non ritengo una fortuna quella di non esser da sola dai 15 anni ad oggi. Sovrapposizioni anche di due-tre in certi periodi. Forse mi avrebbe fatto bene invece qualche momento di singletudine.
> 
> .


ma non ho parlato della reazione ad un tradimento
ma semplicemente di essere single
io ci sto bene da sola ma di certe cose ho bisogno
per certe cose non basto a me stessa
e per andare a letto con qualcuno non c'è bisogno di essere innamorati
basta piacersi
per come la vedo io, ovviamente
e quando sei single di gente ne trovi
ne trovi anche quando sei in coppia :rotfl:

ma sto bene anche in coppia, altrimenti non ci starei
non sono una che subisce le cose della vita
e non sono neanche una che subisce le decisioni altrui
con marito le cose le abbiamo sempre decise in due
in tutti questi anni


----------

